# Lost Kayak



## donfolk (Jun 7, 2005)

Lost a Pyranha I3 (Orange and yellow) on the filter plant run on the Poudre on Monday June 6. Supposedly seen going over the low head dam

Thanks
Reward
Don Folk 970 224 1884


----------

